# Impossible d'installe Windows sur iMac de fin 2015



## Thierry Zen (12 Février 2020)

Bonjour,

J'essaie d'installer Windows sur iMac de fin 2015, disposant d'un Fusion drive et de la dernière version de MacOs. J'ai bien téléchargé l'iso de Windows 1909 64 bits chez Microsoft. Le blocage apparait quand Boot Camp redémarre sur l'installateur de Windows. J'ai systématiquement l'information que la partition Boot Camp pour Windows ne peut être utilisé (ce ne sont plus les mots exacts, désolé).
Je pense que c'est de ma faute, j'avais utilisé Windows sur ce mac il y a 2 ans et je n'ai pas dû l'effacer dans les règles de l'art.

Voici ce que j'ai via un Diskutil list :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *24.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         23.7 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  89.2 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                526.6 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk2s5
```

Merci par avance pour toute aide que vous pourrez m'apporter.


----------



## sinbad21 (12 Février 2020)

Thierry Zen a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'essaie d'installer Windows sur iMac de fin 2015, disposant d'un Fusion drive et de la dernière version de MacOs. J'ai bien téléchargé l'iso de Windows 1909 64 bits chez Microsoft. Le blocage apparait quand Boot Camp redémarre sur l'installateur de Windows. J'ai systématiquement l'information que la partition Boot Camp pour Windows ne peut être utilisé (ce ne sont plus les mots exacts, désolé).
> Je pense que c'est de ma faute, j'avais utilisé Windows sur ce mac il y a 2 ans et je n'ai pas dû l'effacer dans les règles de l'art.
> ...


Bonjour,

Ça ne risque pas de marcher, tu n'as pas de partition Windows. Il faut que tu lances Assistant Boot Camp, que tu choisisses la taille que tu veux affecter à la partition Windows, et enfin que tu télécharges les drivers Boot Camp sur une clé usb. Assistant Boot Camp fait tout ça pour toi.


----------



## Thierry Zen (12 Février 2020)

C'est ce que j'ai fait plusieurs fois, mais une fois que Boot Camp a récupéré les drivers et créé une partition Windows, l'installateur de Windows ne peut utiliser cette partition.
Là elle n'y est plus car j'ai relancé Boot Camp pour l'effacer, après une énième tentative infructueuse.

PS : Boot Camp ne me demande pas de clé USB, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire c'est effectivement devenu inutile sur les Macs assez récents.


----------



## sinbad21 (12 Février 2020)

Il y a un minimum pour la taille de la partition. Tu as prévu combien ?


----------



## Thierry Zen (12 Février 2020)

Je suis parti sur 250 Go.
J'ai lu pas mal de fils avant de poser ma question ici, je pense, sans prétention aucune, avoir éliminé ce genre de raisons d'échec. Pour moi, la seule cause de l'échec est quand j'ai éliminé il y a 1-2 ans la partition Windows via l'utilitaire de disque au lieu de Boot camp et que j'ai une scorie quelque part qui bloque désormais.


----------



## Thierry Zen (12 Février 2020)

Thierry Zen a dit:


> Je suis parti sur 250 Go.
> J'ai lu pas mal de fils avant de poser ma question ici, je pense, sans prétention aucune, avoir éliminé ce genre de raisons d'échec. Pour moi, la seule cause de l'échec est quand j'ai éliminé il y a 1-2 ans la partition Windows via l'utilitaire de disque au lieu de Boot camp et que j'ai une scorie quelque part qui bloque désormais.









Le blocage doit venir de ces "2 non montés" qui apparaissent ici.


----------



## sinbad21 (12 Février 2020)

Les 2 "non montés" c'est normal, ce doit être les partitions Preboot et Recovery. Si tu fais un df dans Terminal, tu verras que disk2s1, disk2s4 et disk2s5 ont un point de montage, et que disk2s2 et disk2s3 n'en ont pas. Ce qui est étrange par contre sur ton utilitaire de disques, c'est qu'il indique une taille de 5,13 Go pour les deux volumes non montés, ce qui est énorme et ne correspond pas à la somme des deux partitions dans le diskutil list. Chez moi par exemple les deux non montés ont une taille de 730,5 Mo dans Utilitaire de disque. Mais je n'ai pas de Fusion Drive, et je suis sous Mojave.


----------



## zeltron54 (12 Février 2020)

Bonjour,

Bootcamp crée une partition au format "fat 32", il faut ensuite , avant le lancer l'installation de windows, reformater cette partition depuis l'écran lors du redémarrage au format NTFS, et seulement lancer l'installation.


----------



## Thierry Zen (12 Février 2020)

Bonjour Zeltron, j'ai essayé aussi, en vain.


----------



## Thierry Zen (12 Février 2020)

A tout hasard j'ai fait un diskutil cs list et cela donne ceci :

```
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```

Si cela vous donne un indice ?


----------



## sinbad21 (12 Février 2020)

Thierry Zen a dit:


> A tout hasard j'ai fait un diskutil cs list et cela donne ceci :
> 
> ```
> No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
> ...


Non, c'est la situation normale, avec l'APFS plus de CoreStorage.


----------



## Thierry Zen (12 Février 2020)

Zut, je vais quand même pas acheter un pc pour dépanner.


----------



## sinbad21 (12 Février 2020)

Thierry Zen a dit:


> Zut, je vais quand même pas acheter un pc pour dépanner.


Bien sûr que non, tu vas l'installer en te passant d'Assistant Boot Camp. Commence par te formater une partition en NTFS dans Utilitaire de disques, en prenant bien soin d'avoir GUID comme table de partition. Ensuite, fais comme indiqué dans ce fil de discussion, en remplaçant le dd externe par ta partition NTFS interne. C'est un peu plus compliqué qu'avec Assistant Boot Camp, mais au moins ça marche.


----------



## Thierry Zen (13 Février 2020)

Petite question Sinbad, l'utilitaire de disque ne permet pas de formater en NTFS. Pour l'instant la partition est formatée en FAT32.  Un conseil pour passer en NTFS ?


----------



## sinbad21 (13 Février 2020)

Thierry Zen a dit:


> Petite question Sinbad, l'utilitaire de disque ne permet pas de formater en NTFS. Pour l'instant la partition est formatée en FAT32.  Un conseil pour passer en NTFS ?


Ah, ok. Pas grave, tu formates en Fat32 et au cours de l'installation de Windows il va t'obliger à formater en NTFS. Attention à ce moment-là à ne pas formater par erreur ta partition macOS, ce serait fatal. Je dis ça parce que ce n'est pas toujours évident avec Windows, il faut bien vérifier la taille de la partition que tu vas formater, c'est un  point de repère fiable (sauf si les partitions macOS et Windows ont à peu près la même taille, mais ce n'est pas ton cas).


----------

